# West Coast Haunters Convention 2013 May 31st - June 2nd



## Shier Terror

Greetings Home Haunters!

It was great to meet those of you that came out to this years West Coast Haunters Convention.

There are some changes to 2013 that I wanted to make you aware of.

First, instead of just a table and chairs, this year we will be providing full 10x10 booths for haunt groups like CalHaunts. Unfortunately, we are unable to provide these booths for free due to our costs to the hotel, so we will be charging $75 per booth. This can be divided between the haunters in your group. You are not limited to just one booth. If an individual haunter would like to pay for their own booth, they may do so.

Also, if 2012 or 2013 is your first year opening a pro haunt, you are also invited to purchase a booth at the $75 rate. This rate is only good for your "rookie season". After that, you would be required to purchase a booth at the regular show rate.

We are also planning on building a haunt on the show floor. Details are still being worked out, but we would like each haunter or haunt group to take one room and build it up during the show on Friday and Saturday. The haunt will open for tours on Sunday.

For those of you who want a total WCHC experience, consider reserving a room on the 13th floor. Yes, the hotel does have a 13th floor and we have each room reserved. For $125, you can upgrade to a room that will contain some unique surprises that only a haunter can appreciate.

We will also be auctioning off room 666. This will have some extra special WCHC treatment.

We are working hard to make WCHC one of the premier haunt conventions in the country, with special attention for home haunters.

Hope to see you there. Be sure to check out the WCHC Website for updates and to make your reservations.

Happy Holidays!

Scott "Shier Terror" Shier
WCHC Home Haunter Coordinator


----------



## Shier Terror

*Wchc announces its 2013 speaker line-up!*

WCHC ANNOUNCES ITS 2013 SPEAKER LINE-UP!

Behind everything that goes into the West Coast Haunters Convention, there is a desire to give back. From the extensive educational seminars it offers to the array of vendors sharing their ideas, products and advice on how to build your biggest and best haunted attraction, this convention delivers!

The WCHC is a non-profit organization and all of the proceeds from the convention and its events go to support teachers and other professionals that work with deaf, hard-of-hearing and autistic students throughout the Northwest.

In that spirit of giving back, we are thrilled and honored to have three of the most innovative and successful haunters in haunt history volunteer their time and efforts to help build our convention and contribute to our cause.

Cydney Neil, producer of the legendary Rocky Point Haunted House, will be this year's keynote speaker.

Scott Simmons, creative Director of The ScareHouse, Pittsburgh's Ultimate Haunted House will be a new guest speaker, and we are excited to welcome back Mike Krausert, Director of Operations for Nightmare New England.

Cydney, Scott and Mike will be attending all the events, presenting valuable seminars and conducting private consultations all weekend long!

Come learn from the best at the west coast's fastest growing haunted attraction convention!

Hurry and register on line now and you could be one of six lucky winners of a private consultation with one of our guests speakers.


----------



## Troll Wizard

Hey Scot, first let me say thanks for lending a hand and being the show coordinator for the convention. I'm sure it takes a big load off of Ed's mind! This will be my first time attending, for some reason I always missed it either cause of work or just not knowing the dates. It was kind of sad that it was moved to the Portland area, but I made more sense to move it. It seemed to grow faster than expected, which is great! Anyway, I'm really excited about this year with lots of great guest showing up for the convention. 

I really think it's cool that the convention allows an area for "Home Haunters". This can be for anyone that's not a professional and it doesn't matter if it's a yard haunt or something in your garage. The great thing is that everyone gets that chance to talk and share ideas with each other and that no one feels out of place just because they may not have a large haunt.

Since I live in Salem, it's just a short trip up the road! I remember when Ed had just started talking about it when it was just a thought that he would like to see happen. So anyway, hope to see you when I attend. It's going to be a great show!!!! :jol:


----------



## Shier Terror

Thanks. I'm so glad he asked me to be a part of it. We had a booth at last weekends Wizard World Comic Con in Portland and had a great time. The interest in our convention was much better than we expected. There were a lot of home haunters at the show that didn't even realize they were part of a "community". Three people I met live within a mile of me.

This show is growing by leaps and bounds and I believe the home haunters are a huge part of that. I look forward to meeting you at the show.


----------



## Shier Terror

Haunt tour tickets are now available. Thursday night will be a pre-show tour of The Nightmare Factory. Ed Roberts will talk about the changes since Extreme Makeover Home Edition redid the haunt in 2011. 

Friday night will be a tour of Four Horsemen. There are also a few rooms left on the "possessed" 13th floor, and the auction for room 666 is underway.

See you there.


----------



## Troll Wizard

This would be really great to go through, since I haven't been able to attend the Factory since the remodel. It would be really fun to go through it to see what changes have been made for this year. The Friday night tour would also be something to see as well. It's going to be hard since I would only be able to attend one.


----------



## Shier Terror

The WCHC has put together one amazing line up of classes this year!

You can see the revised schedule online at http://www.westcoasthauntersconvention.com/schedule.html

Most of these classes are included in the price of the show pass, whether it's a one day or three day pass.

There are currently three up charge classes, each have limited space so once they fill, that's that!

Help us keep the show going strong and tell your fellow haunters, Halloween fans, or curious onlookers about the WCHC!


----------



## Shier Terror

The West Coast Haunters Convention is just two months away. I must say that this years show has raised the bar to a whole new level.

From our amazing Keynote, Cydney Neil, to our two guest speakers, Mike Krausert and Scott Simmons, to our truly amazing workshop and class line up, with over 40 classes included in the price of the show.

We have a great space set aside just for home haunters, a tradeshow, two haunt tours, a hearse rally, and a Sunday night B movie and PJ party.

Saturday night we are celebrating with our second annual charity costume ball, held in the Lloyd Ballroom at the DoubleTree hotel.

Come see why the WCHC is so highly recommended by those who have attended in the past and help us support our charity while you are at it. The WCHC is itself a 501(c)(3) that support both teacher and professionals that work with Deaf and or Autistic students.

For more information about the show and to get you tickets, or to become a vendor or sponsor go to www.westcoasthauntersconvention.com


----------



## Shier Terror

The WCHC is proud to announce that Alex Hansen will be joining us as an instructor this year.

He will be teaching several classes at this years show as a part of our makeup track!

For all the details for the 2013 show go to http://www.westcoasthauntersconvention.com/


----------



## Shier Terror

Are you brave enough to stay in room 666? Mike "Tattoo" Krausert from Nightmare New England is. He is the current high bidder to stay in this room. Do you want to save his soul? Try and outbid him.


----------



## Shier Terror

Only a few room upgrades left for the 13th floor... Be one of the unlucky few that get the WCHC special treatment and help benefit the WCHC charity fund in doing so.

Make your room reservations today, the go here - to purchase the upgrade!

http://www.westcoasthauntersconvention.com/666-an-13th-floor.html


----------



## Shier Terror

Yet another world class makeup artist has come on board for the WCHC this year -

Pashur:

Pashur helped pave the way for the modern body paint industry with his first image, a pregnant cyborg incubating a cyborg baby fondly named “MotherBoard”. Since then Pashur has been instrumental in the mainstream inclusion of body painting in current media. Known throughout the world for his incredible talent, and known as the “Picasso of Body Painting”, Pashur continues to create unique works of body art and inspire artists around the globe, and his influence can be seen throughout the industry. He now resides in Los Angeles, CA.

Past Projects and Clients Have Included: Playboy, Spike TV Video Game Awards, Comedy Central’s The Roast of Charlie Sheen Pre-Show, Nickelback, Eve 6, Walmart, Wrangler, Brooks & Dunn, Toyota, Prius and Animal Planet to name just a few.


----------



## Shier Terror

Haunters we want you to tell us what questions you would ask Cyndey Neil if you had the opportunity.

She is going to be hosting a question and answer session at this years WCHC, it will be a moderated class at the end of the day on Saturday June 1st.

Then on Sunday June 2nd Cydney, Mike and Scott will offer a panel offering three different views on haunting!

If you haven't made plans to attend this years show yet, what on earth are you waiting for?


----------



## Shier Terror

The WCHC is thrilled to announce that Face/off contestant and west coast resident Alam Park will be speaking and attending this years West Coast Haunters Convention.

We will keep you posted as to when she will be speaking, plus she will have a booth on the tradeshow floor for meet and great times.

Just one more reason to attend the West Coast Haunters Convention!


----------



## Abunai

Shier Terror said:


> The WCHC is thrilled to announce that Face/off contestant and west coast resident Alam Park will be speaking and attending this years West Coast Haunters Convention.
> 
> We will keep you posted as to when she will be speaking, plus she will have a booth on the tradeshow floor for meet and great times.
> 
> Just one more reason to attend the West Coast Haunters Convention!











Alam Park

Very cool. 
I went to Transworld this year. Don't know if I can swing the West Coast convention too, but I'll try.


----------



## Shier Terror

There are only 21 days left to get the WCHC rate at the DoubleTree Hotel!

We still have rooms left in our block, but you need to make your reservation NOW!

Our rates are good from may 28th to June 5th, if for some reason the reservation person you are dealing with is unaware of our rates, go ahead, make your reservations and then let us know you need our help and we WILL get you taken care of.

Deluxe rooms, either double queen or single king are normally $250 a night, our rate - $109, plus tax.

A standard room is $99, normally $150.

Stay with us at the convention hotel and help us keep the WCHC going for years to come.


----------



## badger

The next Big Scary Show will have an interview with Ed Roberts of WCHC so please check it out. If you have any questions, hopefully they will be answered...


----------



## Shier Terror

The West Coast Haunters Convention is fast approaching have you made your room reservations? If not, you only have 17 days left to get our convention rates. On May fourth the rates will go up!

This year we raised the bar for the WCHC yet again, here's what's in store for you at this years show:

Forty plus hours of classes, seminars, and make and takes.
Keynote - Cydney Neil from the legendary Rocky Point House.
Guest Speakers - Scott Simons and Mike Krausert.
Alam Park from face off
World premier of 'Home Haunters" documentary.
Charity Costume Ball.
World class makeup and body artists - Alex Hansen, Claire Brooksbank, Pashur, Christina Kortum, Loretta Kava, Gina Niemi, Lacey Bailey.
Two haunt tours
Hearse rally
Tradeshow
Home Haunters Headquarters
Sunday night B movie night

All this and so much more at the fourth annual West Coast Haunters Convention, May 31 - June 2nd.


----------



## Shier Terror

Let's take a look at the first full day of the 2013 West Coast Haunters Convention-
All of this and two more days jam packed with haunting goodness awaits you at this years show!

9:00 - 10:00

Keynote - Cydney Neil
The Heart of Haunting

10:00 AM

Trade show opens

11:00 - 12:00

Tech - Low light haunt photography
Dennis Griesser

Business - Actor Management for haunts
Dana Martin

Makeup - Matt Huntley

Design - Scenic painting demonstration
Drew Pierce

Tech - The difference between fog fluids
Scott 'tater' Lynd

12:00 - 4:00

Dutch Birhary
3D painting class - scenic design
$125.00 

1:00 - 2:00

Tech - Laser Vortex how to
Shawn Morse

Business - The Business of Haunts
Scott Kollig

Makeup - Disturbing Designs from the Haunted Asylum
Pashur

Design - Effective Room Design
Leonard Pickel

3:00 - 4:00

Tech - Foam Carving
Laura Neeley

Business - Special needs means special skills - tapping into a wealth of knowledge.
Jeannie Peck

Makeup - Silicone VS Gel
Loretta Kava

Design - Video projection for your haunt
Davis Graveyard

5:00

Tradeshow closes

6:00

Buses load for haunt tour.
Four Horsemen!


----------



## Shier Terror

Here's your Sunday WCHC update:

There are five 13th floor upgrades.

Room 666 is still up for grabs too.

We will have class descriptions online this week. (If you are teaching a class and have not sent us your information, please do so today)

Be sure to sign up for your haunt tours seats are going fast!


----------



## Shier Terror

Just 10 days left before our room rates will go up!

Make your wchc reservations today. Remember, you don't have to pay until you check out.

If the hotel tells you we don't have rooms left or the kind you want, go ahead and reserve a room, then contact me at [email protected] and I can take care of it for you. Sometimes your call goes to a central booking office and they may not have all our information.

One other item of note, staying at the doubletree helps us keep the cost of the wchc affordable for everyone.

I am super excited about this years show, can't wait to see you all!


----------



## Shier Terror

Did you know...

This years WCHC features some of the industries top names as speakers?

Not only do we have we of the most sought after keynotes and two amazing guest speakers, but our lineup of classes and workshops this year raises the bar even higher and get this, for only $40 you can attend as many of these classes as you want / can!

PLUS we are offering an awesome lineup of workshops that have an extra fee, but with this comes a once in a lifetime hands on experience with some of the haunt worlds finest!

We look forward to seeing you at the WCHC


----------



## Shier Terror

Starting today, our Did You Know campaign will feature some fun facts about our Key Note Speaker, Cydney Neil and Guest Speakers, Scott Simmons and Mike Krausert! Watch for them and join us and them at the upcoming WCHC!!

Did You Know...

...that Cydney’s father got the name “Rocky Point” from a beautiful bay while visiting Australia. He later named his landmark restaurant, completed in 1965 in Ogden, Utah, the Rocky Point Restaurant. After a devastating fire, the building sat vacant for years, gathering rumors that it was haunted. In 1979. Cydney’s brother, Neil, thought it would be fun to start a haunted house in the building. He did and named it the Rocky Point Haunted House. Cydney took over the haunt in 1986, opened a second haunt in Salt Lake in1991 and sold the Ogden show in 2000. Both her father and brother worked with her until she closed the Rocky Point Haunted House for good in 2007.

Come learn more about Rocky Point's haunted history from Cydney Neil at the WCHC, beginning May 30th


----------



## oyayubi

*West Coast Haunt Conention Something Wicked Your Way Comes*

I will be attending the West Coast Haunt Convention this year and dragging my sister with me, I am so excited as this is the first time I have ever been to a haunt convention. Anything I should know or look for at the convention? Tricks of the trade? :jol:


----------

